
The Debatable Land: The Lost World Between Scotland and England - diodorus
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/02/was-king-arthur-really-a-roman-centurion-called-artorius/
======
dghf
I'm assuming that the Artorius in question is Lucius Artorius Castus [0], who
was prefect (third-in-command) of the Legio VI Victrix, based in York for most
of the second and some of the third centuries. He was first proposed as a
prototype for Arthur in the 1920s, and more recently was the basis for the
character in Antoine Fuqua's _King Arthur_ (the one starring Clive Owen),
though that shifted him forward a few centuries.

I'm not sure where this is coming from:

> who led resistance to a powerful Scottish invasion around 180 AD

First, Castus's dates are unclear: best guess seems to be late 2nd or early
3rd century, but no more precise than that.

Second, a "Scottish" invasion? I'm guessing this is journalese for "Pictish",
but I suppose there could have been an incursion by _Scotti_ (from Ireland, at
that time) that got as far inland as York. My Googling skills aren't good
enough to find the relevant reference in Dio.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucius_Artorius_Castus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucius_Artorius_Castus)

------
pjc50
Ah, the borders. Still a strangely empty area between the Newcastle-Carlisle
axis and the Edinburgh-Glasgow axis. The last vestige of the wildness may be
the traditional 'ridings', which these days are just an annual pretext to
dress smartly and go on an equestrian excursion:
[http://returntotheridings.co.uk/](http://returntotheridings.co.uk/)

~~~
dghf
Yes, much of the A74(M)/M74 corridor looks and feels more like the Highlands
than the Lowlands.

------
ZeroGravitas
The name "Chevy Chase" (both the adopted name of the actor-comedian and the
location in Maryland) traces its history back to this place and era via the
poem The Ballad of Chevy Chase

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ballad_of_Chevy_Chase](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ballad_of_Chevy_Chase)

